# I met Chaz!



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Got a chance to go to Interbike for the day yesterday. Stopped by and gt to meet the man himself! Have to say he looks younger in person. The new bikes are even more beautiful in person, specially since I now know I can use the FSA 10/11 chain rings on the new crank to be compatible with my Campy 11 stuff. Oh happy days are here!


----------



## abstrack (Feb 15, 2006)

*I met Chas!*

I met Chas, too, at this year's Sea Otter Classic. I found that he was knowledgeable about the range of Look products and in conversation, expressed sincere interest in my opinion and experience with the 585.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

any pics of Chaz?


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Kenacycle said:


> any pics of Chaz?


If we showed you, we'd have to terminate you.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

I work with chas. He is as hot as everyone says. I don't have any pictures of him by himself, but I hope to get some soon. I think this one was from a family reunion. Chas is the one with the sweet hair.


----------

